# Sea Grape



## Mike Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

I was a lucky winner of this freebie several months ago. Unfortunately,when it arrived at my door, it had already developed a nasty crack and so I have worked a few "smalls" from it. It is pretty wood and the heart wood is nearly blood red when fresh cut. It is a dense, tight grain wood that turns beautifully. The photo doesn't do justice to the color....except for the sap wood, the general color is a soft, flesh-pink with darker reddish streaks. Thank you again, Joe Rebuild, for the opportunity to play with some new and different wood.
This piece is 6" diameter, finish is wax buff over lacquer wipe-on. 
[attachment=23407]
[attachment=23408]


----------

